# Favorite Fish Poll



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

answer the poll above


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Where is the other option?  

My favorite is the Blue spotted Jawfish. Gorgeous fish. That along with a number of larger fish.

If I had to choose of those, then I would do the Clowns because they have an absolutley halarious attitude. Then again, I really like Yellow Tangs.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if your taking this poll to decide what fish to add to your tank, please consider the fish's needs - yellow tangs need swimming room and manderin dragonettes need a WELL ESTABLISHED tank, unless trained to eat prepared foods it will slowly starve and die. the lionfish shouldnt be mixed with any of the above fish, as it will eat every single one of them


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

My favorite marine fish is the moon wrasse, but of those listed above, the mandarin is my favorite. As was stated, they're very difficult to keep.


----------



## CoralJedi (Sep 24, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the Irish Lord Fish, but I'd go with the mandarin on the list because they sleep in and dont' come outta the rockwork till around noon in my experience. Must be those hippie tie dye colors they display.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

My favorite tank inhabitant right now is the Hippo Tang, probably because I spend so much energy keeping her healthy. It took me about a month of garlic treating to keep the ich off her. 

I love Banggai Cardinalfish! I had two in my tank about a month ago, but they mysteriously disappeared...

I was also wondering if this is a new inhabitant poll. If so, what else is in the tank?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep, Sorry, but there are a few too many fish missing from that list.

Personal Favorites; Red Head Solon Fairy Wrasse, Helfrichi Firefish, Powder Blue Tang & Scott's Fairy Wrasse.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Of the fish on this list, I have to go with the green mandarin goby. I only wish I had been able to get mine to eat!


----------

